# Pineview Crappie



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

When I was a kid literally about 30 years ago or so, my dad used to take me up to Pineview and we would catch crappie off the docks at the boat launch. It was a ton of fun, and it pretty much hooked me on fishing from then on. I understand that they don't let you on the docks anymore to fish, and that's too bad. I would love to get my kids into some crappie fun like that. My question is this, are the crappie still up there and as plentiful in that lake, and also where and how would you do it with little kids?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I too had glory days but they were in the 90's I have made 3 trips up there this year and I have pretty much gotten skunked every trip. I remember fishing boils of blue gills and catching perch in unlimited numbers. Bullheads channel cats. It was literally a kids dream. I think that those days are over now.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My son has gone up there and fished from shore using a bobber and minnow and has done quite well.

Years ago when all of the "no fishing from docks" signs came up I never got a real good explanation as to why. Now I wonder why "fishing only" docks are not built. :-?


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

That is a very good question Muleskinner. I remember how good it was when you were fishing off those docks, and I also remember buying a bunch of snackfood from the little shack that was there on the docks as well. It seemed like you could literally catch those crappie about every minute or even two fish per minute. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The people in the boats probably didn't like dodging people and fishing lines when they were pulling in and out. Probably some fisherman made a comment when he was asked to move over for a boat and so they posted it no fishing to avoid conflict.

Maybe all the crappie and bluegill and perch are being chased around and eaten by those big old tiger musky.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pineview June 1998



I seen quite a few crappies caught ice fishing this past winter,but they were small.

.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

There ya go! Can't seem to catch any crappie and perch because Goob is catching them all.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that picture is 16 years old. I bet some are still fermenting in something or another.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

then again maybe he was just sun baking them


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> then again maybe he was just sun baking them


Yeah, looks like some of the bluegills have lost their "color".

There were nice crappies and bluegills in Pineview in the 90s.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I member going to Pineview with my nephew from CA on the early morning of June 18, 1997. It had snowed about 16" in Evanston the day before, JUNE 17TH!!!!! All the mountains around the lake were snow-covered. It was really cool.

We hammered the slab crappies that day. Man those were the days. I'll look for some pics...when I get home...if I ever get home.

:-(


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This is what I want to get to the bottom of. I think it was indeed back in 1996-1999 that the fishing over there was unforgettable. We could come back from there and fry up some fish tacos for the whole family. Is is the muskies? Is it the Beavers warming the waters from the rivers flowing into the Reservoir? What it it?


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I figured I would give a report. I met one of the coolest law enforcement officers I have ever met before. So hats off to Weber County Sheriff department. You have a good one up there. He saw me with all the nieces and nephews and told me I was free to fish off the docks at Cemetary point. This was about 8:00 on Friday night, so most of the boating had ended for the day. Those that were still using the slips were very interested to see us catching fish and thought it was cool. The sheriff even commented that he was glad to see some kids using a fishing pole instead of video games. We didn't get into any crappie, but we did catch a bunch of bluegill. Nothing over 7-8" but they were hungry and the kids didn't care. They could have been 14" bluegill for all the kids cared. it was a ton of fun. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

